# Water on windrow to make baleing conditions.



## Magard (Mar 6, 2015)

Can some one help me with advise. I'm in california west side of valley. I'm tiered of being up all night and not getting any conditions to bale. Thinkin of creating my own conditions with a water spray of some kind.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Use the search bar at the top right. There have been several threads about this topic.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

There are two commercial machines readily averrable for this, one is from harvesttec and sprays water at extremely high pressure in and under the row, another is a machine you pull ahead of your large square baler that uses steam. Most attempts at just spraying water over the row usually doesn't work that well in the long run.

Last year with all the rain we had I spent at least twice as much as normal in fuel just tedding hay, I'll trade your too dry problem any time.


----------

